# [HELP!] Orinoco Gold Wireless Card is not shown under lspci

## sonicbhoc

Hey, I got an orinoco gold wireless card from one of my teachers along with a xircom ethernet card.

I got the xircom working perfectly (although I used the wrong driver at first, and wondered why it didn't work).

Next, I popped in the orinoco card to check the chipset to see if it would work with the kernel or ndiswrapper.

It said card inserted in slot 0. Sweet.

lspci returned nothing. NOT sweet. So, it is picked up by PCMCIA but not lspci. I can't think of why this would be happening. The xircom was picked up nicely and works like a dream, but the orinoco card isn't even shown at lspci so I can't find the correct chipset drivers in the kernel or on the internet.Last edited by sonicbhoc on Tue Nov 21, 2006 3:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbjr

Can you post what your syslog says when you insert the card?

----------

## sonicbhoc

All it says is:

pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0

ejecting it gives me:

pccard: PCMCIA card ejected from slot 0

nothing interesting. Using slot 1 gives me the same things but with slot 1 instead of 0.

After this pile of 256 updates finish and I check everything for errors, I'll try updating the bios.

----------

## sonicbhoc

Well? Does anybody think they know what's going on? I can't figure it out.

----------

## sonicbhoc

help please! I could really use wireless.

----------

## sonicbhoc

Anybody home? I'm still no closer to getting the stupid thing to work than I was when I started this thread <_<

All google got me was positive results for this card working under linux - all the more reason for me to try and get the thing working! Someone here has to have even the slightest idea of why this is happening to me!

----------

